# Fanfiction



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone else here write fanfiction? I mostly write it for 24 and the X Files. A lot of my stories haven't been updated for months and they don't tend to be very long.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I played around with some fanfics back in the day but don't anymore. I do read some fanfiction every now and again. As for writing, I stick to things of my own creation.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I played around with some fanfics back in the day but don't anymore. I do read some fanfiction every now and again. As for writing, I stick to things of my own creation.


I'm trying to write my own original fiction as well, but it seems easier just to use other people's characters. I've also been writing poetry since I was a kid.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*I usually write my own short stories, poetry and comics. I do read fanfiction from time to time. I enjoy many of the stories people come up with, and the stories have that ability to make what ifs which is cool.*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I read a bit of fanfiction. To anyone who liked evangellion, read the fanfic:" A glass of wine " by 94 saturn. It's sexual, but pretty damn good.


----------

